# Are you excited for winter?



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

I live in Arizona so winter is not a big deal here.
But I guess all of you northeners are dreading the cold.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Not really.


----------



## Furor Teutonicus (Oct 30, 2017)

Not at all, because the motorcycle season will be over and then everything will be gray, dark and muddy and just yucky in general.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes, now I can finally sit inside with good conscience!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Sort of yeah. Ive never lived in a place that has seasons before so im looking foward to it. I got my studded tires ready


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm excited for rain and hopefully snow, but hate the cold.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd rather be too cold than too hot but I just wish I lived somewhere that actually got snow.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

I love winter. It's the perfect weather ☁ for my depression.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Sure. I'll probably freeze to death, but maybe I can build a snowman or an igloo. ⛄

I really do hope we get snow this year! And Christmas should be fun. 🎄


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Already sick of it.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Yes, I love the cold. I can't even express how sick I was of summer. I sleep better in the cold, and I love the snow, even if it is difficult to get off the driveway sometimes.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I prefer it cold than hot, because getting warmer is easier than getting cooler. I do like the snow though, but only to look at lol. Not keen on being out in it.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Oct 31, 2017)

I hate the winter and all that comes with it. The snow just makes everything more difficult. Plus I will miss the rain and thunderstorms. Has anyone even got any snow yet?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I hate the winter because of slick, crowded roads. If I didn't have to drive in it ever again, and lived somewhere like Alaska where snowmobiles or dog team was an alternative maybe I wouldn't mind it so much.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate Winter. I hate being cold. I hate snow. I hate ice. I hate high winds that blow snow and ice and cold everywhere.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

**** snow and cold and isolation. I wish there was a way to go into a coma for 6 months and come out on a set date, like May 1st.

But since I'm stuck with it, I guess I'll do what I can to keep busy physically and mentally.

Any SASer in a warm climate want a roommate for a few months? I'll mow your lawn and fix up your house for free.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely. I love winter. I love being super cold, and snow and ice. Even though driving in it sucks, but I love it. I can't stand the summer season or warm temperatures.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Many decades ago I loved it*

from my pre-school days
snowed-in in our pub for days in forest

I loved the cold as perfect relief from exhaustion on way to gym by bike at peak speed, then after 3 hours' weights & cardio in gym, exiting steaming,
happy recovering swallowing squash getting cooled off on downhill ride home leaving me in no need for shower. rugby mode, freezing cold, mud all over my legs

certain time ~25-30~ realising humidity score the most valuable index of life!
noticing weather reports as ~when to leave the house~ sunburn Ow! >

peak of *summer* or *winter*, needing to eliminate sweat! sandals. no coats!! moisture in air unwanted. same for any engine too. some do ski barechested when time's right. anything needs cooling.. but no sauna thanks.

any day in this crude country can top or tail 90%, midday best below 50%
natural environmental cycle, maybe some pollution... the layman's term was muggy

long ago did think heavy snow & ice would draw the moisture out of the air but no. perhaps winter sunlight could evaporate the white. air conditioning in car the magic! appalled how the fragile get scared of bite of cold, wrapping up in duvet coats, stockings, hats... OK is it just me? I wanna not be sweating


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking forward to lacing em up out on the pond. And maybe getting out and going hunting for November. Not looking forward to the constant snow shoveling, or the it being -20 or lower every day for the next five months. Though it is easier to get warm than to get cool I find. I'm ambivalent I guess. Living with six or seven month super cold and snowy winters is just a fact of life being where I am.


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes, because it gives me a reason to lay in my bed covering myself with blanks lmao. Also winter outfits are cuter 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate Winter. I hate being cold. I hate snow. I hate ice. I hate high winds that blow snow and ice and cold everywhere.


I will second those.

However I love the darkness and the snow (read not snow mixed with dirt and mud what we swedes call snöslask), especially the look of snow-covered trees and such.


----------



## kiwiblast (Oct 31, 2017)

Snow can be beautiful but I get sick of it much too quickly for my state's long winters. :/


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

kiwiblast said:


> Snow can be beautiful but I get sick of it much too quickly for my state's long winters. :/


Didn't know it snows in Missouri lol.


----------



## kiwiblast (Oct 31, 2017)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Didn't know it snows in Missouri lol.


Yep. Lots of sleet and ice storms, too.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

**** no, I miss summer already.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Summer is horrible.

I want indefinite winter.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Meh, I've seen it all before from mild wet winters to minus 20 and frozen lakes.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

So much yes!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll take the U.S. East Coast's winter compared to the humid, hell-like infernos in some other parts of the world that I lived in (it never rained in those places either).

It's below 40F now in Washington DC. But, then it's supposed to be 70F here this weekend.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

No


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

no, i hate the roads during winter so I'm going to be terrified.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

its spring here. and its already starting to get uncomfortably warm


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hardly, I can hack the cold and like to play in the snow, but it seems like it's perpetually dark for about 2 months straight.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

winter doesn't exist here


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

What is winter? lol. I wish I wasn't living stuck in an eternal summer.


----------



## lunalavender (Nov 1, 2017)

I really like the changing of the seasons, especially where I live in Oregon. We don't get much snow, but it nice to see the changes in the trees where I live. Winter in general here is alright as it doesn't get too cold, though I'm someone who prefers warmer weather as I get cold pretty easily. Summers here are really nice.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> I live in Arizona so winter is not a big deal here.
> But I guess all of you northeners are dreading the cold.


yep.. me too here in San Luis Arizona..i like the cold better than summer... cuz you can put stuff on to stay warm.. but you can only take so much off to stay cool in summer before you get into legal troubles
besides in winter you can become a human burrito


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I hate Winter. I hate being cold. I hate snow. I hate ice. I hate high winds that blow snow and ice and cold everywhere.


This. x10

Where I live, it can drop below -30. I can't afford to heat my home properly (I have a space heater in my bedroom), so in winter I wear 6 layers of clothing, a toque, and a scarf all day inside my house. (I'd wear gloves if I didn't have to use my computer to do my writing.) When I go to bed, I leave all that on and pull 6 or 8 blankets on top. Otherwise, I don't stop shivering long enough to fall asleep. I generally live like this for about 4 months a year.

I have hypothyroidism (unmedicated), which makes me more sensitive to the cold, so I probably hate it more than most people.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't like hot or cold. Fall/Spring are the best months.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Bring it on, I love it. It sure beats the blazing summer heat and sweating your *** off when you're not even moving.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I don't like hot or cold. Fall/Spring are the best months.


This.


----------



## Natehiccop (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm ready for eggnog, hot chocolate, and Christmas movies! XD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fall and winter are the only interesting times of the year


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Danielle87 said:


> Hate the snow, don't mind the cold. Over seeing everyone's body parts.


That's cause you ain't seen mines haha!


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I look forward to the holidays around the colder season not necessarily the cold weather itself. Though I do enjoy the first few snow storms (Dat aesthetic + drowning in a sea of blankets & pretending the world doesn't exist beyond that point is nice too) I can only handle so much shoveling, & snow blowing, before I become fed up with it.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Already getting winter weather here. I hate the first snows due to they are the greasey kind and the parking lots are ice skating rinks in the morning, but we got 6 months of snow ahead. I live in the Lake Superior snowball and we can get over 300 inches of snow in. the winter. I am glad I put my snow tires on before this started. First time driving a front wheel drive vehicle during the winter. So I got to retrain myself how to deal with skids since most of my life I drove rwd and 4x4.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Winter is nice and the clothing is all snuggly but I am more of a summer person  I am gonna miss the sun for a while.

The dark and damp makes me sleepy x.x


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

I kind of like winter but I also really hate winter. I like the holidays and getting to wear cute winter clothes but I really hate the snow, the stupid ice everywhere, and having to drive on said stupid snow and ice. Also when it's dark and cloudy most of the time it makes my depression worse, I probably have seasonal affective disorder.

So nah I'm not looking forward to it and I also miss summer already


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Not this year. I've been feeling jumpy and very anxious for the past month or so and whenever I feel that way I get cold chills across my body. It is as if my body stops producing heat. I can't imagine how uncomfortable I will be if I don't pull my **** together soon (internal cold on top of environmental cold).

Oh well.. I can always crank the heat to 85 F (29C) the utility companies are going to love me this year


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I prefer summer. I'm in FL so winter is very mild, but it still affects me. And to think I'm considering moving further north. Not sure where. Still deciding.


----------



## taspay (Jul 26, 2017)

No, I prefer autumn. Here in Saskatchewan the winter is too cold and dry. I also work at a daycare and having to dress the kids up in all their winter clothes to go outside and then come back inside and help them take it all off is just such a pain.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, but not for my Mom :frown2: The cold seems to affect me more now though. Getting old


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, we've had such warm winters these past couple years, I'm ready for a hard winter.

I want to try to learn skiing too!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeah it is getting really nice for skateboarding finally. The summer was blistering hot down here in fl.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. It's going to be expensive to heat up my apartment. I'm afraid of the electric bill.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

No because I work in retail so as soon as Thanksgiving is over we will be playing Xmas music and I will want to gouge my ears out of my skull the whole month. I hate Christmas. Also they said it's going to be a warm winter here so I'm pessimistic about snowboarding this year (imo the only thing to look forward to in the winter).


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

roxslide said:


> No because I work in retail so as soon as Thanksgiving is over we will be playing Xmas music and I will want to gouge my ears out of my skull the whole month. I hate Christmas. Also they said it's going to be a warm winter here so I'm pessimistic about snowboarding this year (imo the only thing to look forward to in the winter).


Snowboarding seems so fun!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, It's already cold here and if things continue, I'll be permanently attached to my coat soon. And there's car starting and ice and general misery. I do wish the summer lasted longer.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

I like warm weather, but I don't dread the cold.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Somewhat, as I am looking forward to seeing xmas decorations and lights while walking around. Even though it doesn't really apply to me much in real life. It's not like I get much out of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Excited isn’t the word but it doesn’t really bother me, though I hate December & the holidays. I’m well glad summer is gone, I can’t remember the last summer I actually enjoyed. Late spring and early autumn are times of year


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

I liked going to see Mum & Dad @ Xmas

but they are dead now

Dad lasted until 2015


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Danielle87 said:


> Is that why I have this empty feeling inside?


Ooh shiiet roasted.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No. But I'm excited to see if my body really is as warm as I think it is, since normally I'm freezing but I've been walking /jogging miles daily so I don't feel too cold. Still wearing my sweater while most people have jackets and coats on.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

No. I dislike the cold and winter. I like Spring. I'm a sunny kind of person. Bright and warm like the Sun. I like the green grass and blue skies. Heat but not too hot and dry.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm miserable in winter. I hate snow shoveling and I hate driving when the roads are bad. I'll probably hire someone again this year for the snow shoveling because it really bothers my back. The problem is I'll now have anxiety about having to talk to and pay the guy who shovels my driveway. At least I'm getting the house cleaned right now so if I keep at it and don't let it go again I won't have to avoid letting him see inside my house.

Over the summer I tried to get some walking in. I really hate walking in the winter. Have to be so much more cautious walking over ice and snow. 
Reminds me I had a pretty nasty fall down my porch last winter. Other than my ankle sometimes bothering me I was lucky no to get hurt worse.

Also I sweat really easy while wearing winter coats. So it feels pretty awful going on walks in the cold and I don't think it is wise to be sweating and walking outside in freezing weather for very long. I sweat so easily and if I don't wear a winter coat it will be too cold.

Just want to give up on walking until next spring, but my dad will probably bug me to go.



Ominous Indeed said:


> Yes, now I can finally sit inside with good conscience!


If it wasn't for the snow shoveling and the winter driving I would feel the same. Now I can just give up on the outdoor activities I didn't have motivation to do. Also I fooled around on painting the porches, so now it is out of my hands until next year when it warms up.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

God. So much condensation on my windows. Water is pooling in the window sills. Like a puddle. Ugh. I don't get it. I haven't even turned on the heat in the living room. I've only been heating the bedroom.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I HATE winter but would rather shovel snow than mow the lawn. Go figure... :stu


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i dont like driving in it. the snow is pretty, though. I like when it sparkles.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Yes & No.*

I couldn't vote, but let's say It's a mixed feeling.

I don't like either extremes and would prefer a middle ground. That said, I appreciate what all seasons have to offer.

I like winter for the way people dress. I think I look cooler with gloves, a long coat, and a scarf--but that's just my preference.

I also like the fact that the bugs are either dead or sleeping. One of my fears happens to be insects. That said, I will watch documentaries and videos about them. Like this video.

Nature is one interesting mother-you know what.

I dislike the freezing cold during this season. However, I will admit it's often easier to warm up than it is to cool down (at least at my place). I also don't like the excessive snow received in my area. Canceled classes means aviation from the schedule. Aviation from the schedule means make up work. Make up work means more to study for finals. All that leads to more stress on top of the nerve wracking ordeal I go through just driving to campus for exams. Black ice is no joke.

All in all, the snow is pretty and the outfits are to be admired, but when safety is on the line, I say no go.


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

My cold icy heart loves the winter


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*



Callsign said:


> Those are great points and I must say I enthusiastically agree with these, winter clothing is very compelling.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who likes winter fashion. :grin2:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes because I like cross country skiing.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes !, favorite season of the year.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> No. It's going to be expensive to heat up my apartment. I'm afraid of the electric bill.


Wish they sold kerosene heaters like they have in Japan. The kerosene was super cheap. Used almost no electricity. It would take less than 15 minutes to get a room to 75 degrees from 55 degrees. It was impressive. Was a bit messy refiling the tank inside the heater. Only needed to do that once every 2 weeks or so though.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerosene_heater


----------



## Clem Fandango (Sep 30, 2016)

Yes, my only regret is that it will get warm again.


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

YES. I loveeee the cold. I hate the heat, unless I'm at the beach or something. I overheat very easily and that makes me feel sick - dizzy, nauseous, sweaty/gross, etc. (Plus the anxiety meds that I'm on cause hot flashes which makes the whole thing even worse.)
I enjoy the cold because I can bundle up in cute outfits (sweaters, scarves & boots) and be all cozy, lol. Plus there's no overheating which is wonderful.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm getting used to the idea. I'll try a few things to pass the time like hockey, sledding, snowball fights with my nieces, fort building and maybe Ice fishing a few times. There will be plenty of snow to shovel and stuck cars to push. 

Everything will be okay...Problem is the cabin fever. Even a coffee spiked with Brandy won't solve that.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

i'm excited about it being colder for sure and i'm excited about the holidays, but otherwise Texas winter is really pathetic lol. an inch of snow for a couple hours if we're lucky


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

I despise it. I can't live here anymore. I need to get out of here one day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I suppose if you drive and don't walk outside much, the cold won't bother you. Especially if you are not paying for heating your house.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

No I hate the winter. My lungs burn like hell when I have to shovel snow, especially when I have to shovel 2 or 3 times the same day. Ill take a humid day over an ice cold day. To me it is always easier to cool down then it is to warm up.


----------



## ChronicallyChronic (Oct 11, 2017)

Virgo said:


> I despise it. I can't live here anymore. I need to get out of here one day.


Move to a state in the Sun Belt.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Belt


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Wish they sold kerosene heaters like they have in Japan. The kerosene was super cheap. Used almost no electricity. It would take less than 15 minutes to get a room to 75 degrees from 55 degrees. It was impressive. Was a bit messy refiling the tank inside the heater. Only needed to do that once every 2 weeks or so though.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerosene_heater


 I would worry about being exposed to a lot of benzene (and other bad stuff) if I was using one frequently.

When I was growing up one of our neighbors used a kerosene heater all the time in the winter months and she ended up dying from leukemia a few years ago.

They are nice to have for supplemental heat and emergencies though. If you keep the maintenance up on them. The last time we had one it sat in the corner for years and I pretty much forgot it was there.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I would worry about being exposed to a lot of benzene (and other bad stuff) if I was using one frequently.
> 
> When I was growing up one of our neighbors used a kerosene heater all the time in the winter months and she ended up dying from leukemia a few years ago.
> 
> They are nice to have for supplemental heat and emergencies though. If you keep the maintenance up on them. The last time we had one it sat in the corner for years and I pretty much forgot it was there.


Benzene comes out of burning kerosene? Everyone uses them in Japan just about. I used them the whole time I was there. Electric heating is way too expensive.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Benzene comes out of burning kerosene? Everyone uses them in Japan just about. I used them the whole time I was there. Electric heating is way too expensive.


 I think so. Are the houses/apartments/whatever in Japan well insulated? It might not be as bad if the fumes can easily be dissipated through poorly sealed/insulated structures.

I ran across the info on Benzene when I got curious about whether truck drivers ever have health problems from the diesel fumes. Diesel and kerosene are close to the same thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think so. Are the houses/apartments/whatever in Japan well insulated? It might not be as bad if the fumes can easily be dissipated through poorly sealed/insulated structures.
> 
> I ran across the info on Benzene when I got curious about whether truck drivers ever have health problems from the diesel fumes. Diesel and kerosene are close to the same thing.


They are poorly insulated. Supposedly you are supposed to open the window a crack every couple hours but I never did that. I did turn off the heater when I was sleeping though.

The cats loved the kerosene heater. I had it set to turn on 30 minutes before I would wake up, so it would be warm by that time. Well the cats, would hear the sound of the heater turning on and open the sliding bedroom door to go in the living room and sit in front of the heater.

Sometimes they'd push the other one to get the best spot in front of the heater. Small quarrels.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

ChronicallyChronic said:


> Move to a state in the Sun Belt.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Belt


One day I will!! Still got my eyes on Florida, but Texas is my second bet instead because Florida has too many weirdos. Haha no offense, guys. I think you guys have sun poisoning in your brains. :laugh:


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Virgo said:


> One day I will!! Still got my eyes on Florida, *but Texas is my second bet* instead because Florida has too many weirdos. Haha no offense, guys. I think you guys have sun poisoning in your brains. :laugh:


you sure you don't wanna make that your first choice


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

feels said:


> you sure you don't wanna make that your first choice


Hmmmm yeah, I'll buy that. Sexy cowboys > Elderly people :grin2:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> No. It's going to be expensive to heat up my apartment. I'm afraid of the electric bill.


I finally got an electric bill that is not an estimate. I didn't know how much my electric bill would be since I don't have a lot of experience with electric heaters. In the past I've mainly used gas heating or steam/boiler heating (landlord paid for that).

Was kind of frustrated that my past 2 bills (4 months total) were estimates. I figured if the bill was low or high I'd adjust heating the place accordingly. The estimated bills were only $40 for 2 months.

So finally they read the meter and the bill is $92. Not bad at all. The heating season is nearly over now too. So for the winter season- 11/01/2017-3/31/2018 : *$29 per month on average*. I only heated my bedroom and not the living room. Next winter I'll feel more free to heat up the place.


----------

